# ливневой (паводок, снег, сток)



## Sasha Ivanov

Я не могу найти ударение для этого слова. Гугл предлагает только "ливневый", с ударением на И. Но мне нужно прочитать, то что напечатано, а напечатано "ливневой паводок".


----------



## Vadim K

А разве здесь могут быть какие-то варианты, кроме ливнево́й?

Правописание окончаний имён прилагательных — урок. Русский язык, 6 класс..


----------



## pimlicodude

по орфоэпическим словарям, там должно быть лИвневый, но если там напечатано ливневОй, то, как Вадим К говорит, это вариант с ударением на окончание. я часто нахожу (встречаю?) такие варианты но даже не обращаюсь к словарю, т.к. очевидно что они и есть варианты через -Ой. кстати в чтении Солженицына, один чтец говорит податнОй и другой подАтный....


----------



## pimlicodude

мультитран - мой любимый словарь - включает ливневой (именно так) в значении cloudburst flood (adj). интересно что паводок глоссируется там как cloudburst flood (n). тот же самый перевод, но из них один - существительное и другой прилагательное.

на случай учащийся русскому захочет знать ударение, это пАводок (не поводОк!!!)


----------



## Rosett

Sasha Ivanov said:


> напечатано "ливневой паводок".


Уточните, пожалуйста, где это напечатано, или дайте расширенный контекст. «Ливневой» имеет некую сочетаемость с определяемым словом в зависимости от объекта и субъекта.


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

flash flood, Мультитран, основная статья. Тремя статьями ниже "ливневый".


----------



## Rosett

Sasha Ivanov said:


> flash flood, Мультитран, основная статья. Тремя статьями ниже "ливневый".


К сожалению, такое указание на ресурс не позволяет его однозначно найти. Есть ли у вас точная ссылка?


----------



## pimlicodude

Sasha Ivanov said:


> flash flood, Мультитран, основная статья. Тремя статьями ниже "ливневый".


да, я это заметил, но по-моему мультитран является словарём содержанным членами их форума (в основном, переводчиками) - любой человек может там писать что угодно. поэтому, не надо слишком много внимания уделять порядку в котором стоят разные там предложенные переводы


----------



## pimlicodude

ливневой – English translation – Multitran dictionary


----------



## Rosett

Примеры Мультитрана, доступные по указанной ссылке и содержащие _ливнев*о*й _вместо _ливнев*ы*й_ в род.п. ед.ч. м.р. должны читаться с ударением на первый слог.


----------



## pimlicodude

Rosett said:


> Примеры Мультитрана, доступные по указанной ссылке и содержащие _ливнев*о*й _вместо _ливнев*ы*й_ в род.п. ед.ч. м.р. должны читаться с ударением на первый слог.


Они там приводят 455 примеров этого слова, если нажмёшь где нужно. Среди них “ливневой паводок, ливневой счётчик” -  это им. пд.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> Они там приводят 455 примеров этого слова, если нажмёшь где нужно. Среди них “ливневой паводок, ливневой счётчик” -  это им. пд.


У меня не хватило терпения искать по всей классификации именительный падеж, поэтому трудно сказать, какой получится процент -_ой_- от общего количества _ливневый_. Профессиональный сленг и не так ещё искажает формы слов и даже просто постановку ударения, если это термины профессии. В нормальной речи непосвящённого носителя языка только _ливневый_ звучит нормально, без вычурности. Это, может быть, ещё и потому, что ни в женском, ни в среднем роде, ни во множественном числе всех родов невозможно сконструировать обе рассматриваемые здесь формы.


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

flash flood translation – Multitran dictionary


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

И кроме этого. Ну я думаю, это все субстандартный, косноязычный, просторечный язык необразованного человека, который заполнял статью.


----------



## Sasha Ivanov

Я задал этот вопрос потому, что мне кажется, что если бы это слово существовало в реальной орфоэпии и орфографии, то оно должно было бы звучать как "ливневОй пАводок".


----------



## Sobakus

Sasha Ivanov said:


> Я задал этот вопрос потому, что мне кажется, что если бы это слово существовало в реальной орфоэпии и орфографии, то оно должно было бы звучать как "ливневОй пАводок".


То есть ваш вопрос о том, где ударение в написании «ливневой», а не как правильнее, «ливнево́й» или «ли́вневный»? Ведь слово очевидно в реальной орфоэпии и орфографии существует. И, я так полагаю, это связано с вашим предыдущим вопросом о произношении -кий как -кой в безударной позиции. В таком случае все слова, которые в современной орфографии в И.п. пишутся с -ой, ударяются на это окончание, включая несомненно существующее слово «ливневой».


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> Сейчас в Петербурге все ударения которые вы перечислили, кроме «на́чались» - совершенно стандартные (хоть и не единственно существующие), и никаким образом не коррелируют с уровнем образования. Более того, я вообще не представляю где говорят «подключи́м» или «включи́шь» - звучит совершенно чуждо.


Я сам предпочитаю произношение занятА, хотя, как учащийся, я не в праве определить такие вопросы. Но, для меня, легче запомнить закономерность где женская форма носит ударение. Беда в том, что в русском и есть другая закономерность где никакие формы краткие не носят ударения.

Может быть, я не правильно толковал сообщение jbionic - мне казалось что он одобрял все ударения в его сообщении, а сейчас кажется наоборот, он их цитировал как удивляюще восприниаемые сейчас произношения, которые на самом деле неправильными.

[Excuse me if this post is gibberish in Russian!]


----------



## Sobakus

pimlicodude said:


> Я сам предпочитаю произношение занятА, хотя, как учащийся, я не в праве определиять такие вопросы. Но, для меня, легче запомнить закономерность где женская форма _носит_ несёт ударение. Беда в том, что в русском и есть другая закономерность где никакие формы краткие не носят ударения. _[закономерность strikes one as a calque on "pattern", although I see it used on a grammar website. Зализняк talks about «схемы ударения»]_
> 
> Может быть, я не правильно истолковал сообщение jbionic - мне показалось _[presumably you're talking about a single event]_ что он одобрял все ударения в его сообщении, а сейчас кажется наоборот, что он их цитировал как удивляюще восприниаемые сейчас _[un-Russian and too heavy use of participle for clause]_ странные на слух сейчас произношения/произношения, которые сейчас воспринимаются странно, которые на самом деле неправильными _[no Instr. possible with omitted быть]_ и по факту неправильны(е).
> 
> [Excuse me if this post is gibberish in Russian!] _It was fine until the end! :-)_


Ударение в кратких прилагательных и даже наречиях путает и меня, и, уверен, многих других говорящих по-русски. Особенно в среднем числе, даже в достаточно обычных словах иногда норовит сказать иначе. Я думаю, это всё из-за нейтрализации безударных гласных - с одной стороны язык пытается компенсировать смещением ударения на окончание, а с другой формы среднего и женского рода смешиваются и выравниваются с ударением на основу. Это ещё долго будет продолжаться, по всей видимости, пока не устаканится.


----------



## pimlicodude

Sobakus said:


> Ударение в кратких прилагательных и даже наречиях путает и меня, и, уверен, многих других говорящих по-русски. Особенно в среднем числе, даже в достаточно обычных словах иногда норовит сказать иначе. Это всё из-за нейтрализации гласных, я думаю - с одной стороны язык пытается компенсировать смещением ударения на окончание, а с другой формы среднего и женского рода смешиваются и выравниваются с ударением на основу.


Спасибо. Много ошибок в этом сообщении, но очень приятно что кто-то потрудился поправить его.


----------



## nizzebro

Sobakus said:


> Ударение в кратких прилагательных и даже наречиях путает и меня, и, уверен, многих других говорящих по-русски. Особенно в среднем числе, даже в достаточно обычных словах иногда норовит сказать иначе. Я думаю, это всё из-за нейтрализации безударных гласных - с одной стороны язык пытается компенсировать смещением ударения на окончание, а с другой формы среднего и женского рода смешиваются и выравниваются с ударением на основу. Это ещё долго будет продолжаться, по всей видимости, пока не устаканится.


Я думаю, совокупность многих факторов играет роль - фонетика, грамматические функции, смысл - в силу того, что матрица русского языка основана не на дискретных модулях, а есть континуальное переплетение элементов. "Скамейка зАнята" - "Отстаньте, я занятА" - это ещё как-то раскладывается на подкатегории. А вот "нАчали(сь) - началОсь" - тут можно увидеть и стремление перенести ударение вперёд как тенденцию к краткому звучанию перфективов - с противостоящей ему необходимостью выделять род (так как глагол весьма функциональный). Притом наверняка влияет и "отстаточная" морфология  - хотел бы я знать, что именно означает "ч(ал)";  но, поскольку эта основа не имеет ясного, рационализируемого смысла, то видимо, ударение в финитном глаголе "убегает" с этого корня в разные стороны в попытке образовать цельный элемент - колеблясь между пунктивной отрывистостью "нАчал.." и поддержкой грамм. рода в конце.


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> рАзвитая страна: a developed country
> развИтая верёвка: *un*twisted rope
> развитАя промышленность: developed in the sense of mature
> 
> Правильно всё это?


Правильно. А также _ра́звитый ребёнок_ (одарённый). Ещё было принято произносить как _развито́й социализм, _так и_ ра́звитый социализм - _в разных значениях.


----------



## jbionic2010

pimlicodude said:


> Я сам предпочитаю произношение занятА, хотя, как учащийся, я не в праве определить такие вопросы. Но, для меня, легче запомнить закономерность где женская форма носит ударение.



Да, в большинстве случаев в женском роде ударение падает на последний гласный слог: эта линия занят* А*, работа начал* А*сь..
Но есть исключения: ты в какую сумку кл* А*ла кошелёк?


----------

